# Big cherry split



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Finally,It's split:yes:.The large black area at the bottom is where the fence is.the black areas going up the log are from the wedges.The hollow spot at the top didn't go as far down as I expected.IMO it looks reeeal good,'cept for the fence:thumbsup:.Wadaya think?Mill it,firewood or give it away:laughing::laughing:?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

You got a lathe? Something in my brain is saying cut it into blanks and start spinning up some bowls etc... But then again my brain misfires sometimes too...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

This is the http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/big-cherry-9581/ Rick is talking about...


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

That's a big'en. Shame about the fence. Is there fence wire still embedded in it or just the staples? Old trees like that often outlasted several generations of fences and end up with several layers of fasteners and wire.

We got one that was 5' dbh given to us before we got into milling. We turned most of it into firewood. But belatedly decided to take 10' of the butt to an Amish sawmill. They weren't pleased when that big 8' blade hit the wire. Hey, we warned them. Got some extra wide boards though. With the knowledge I've acquired since then I would handle the whole affair differently.

If there's only one layer of wire and it's on one side only, and you can identify where it's at, then have them saw below it and remove it in one piece. That log could make some extra big flitches for making conference tables, etc.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Daren,
I should refresh some memories.It's 11' long now and 44" at big end and 40 at small end.The fence is on one side and goes about 3' up.My saw cut throu the fence easily but the staples were another story:thumbdown:.I was afraid the hollow would go the length of the log w/ bug holes all throu it and wanted to see before the haul to the mill.
Man was I surprised:clap:When that thing came apart.
Db,I don't have a lathe and wouldn't know how to get bowl blanks but there's a first time for everything
Dirtclod,them big flitches izzactly what I'm thinkin'.
Any other suggestions appreciated:thumbsup: 
Rick


----------

